# Land Based Jew Spinning Rod



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

To the rod builders/spin fanatics out there&#8230;

I had a catastrophic failure on the weekend lifting a school jew out&#8230; My rod broke at the pivotal point in the lift when I had to move to hide from a breaking wave. The Penn Spinfisher Big Game I had was perfect, it was a cheapy but ticked all the boxes. I just had a lapse in concentration and now I can't find them on the market anymore. As a result I am now in the market for a new heavy spin rod.

The specs:
Light weight
11ft minimum
15kg or better rating
Preferably fast action
Light weight
Thin blank
Cheap

It will be used solely as a land based jew spinning rod where the size of the fish is a lottery. The old rod could comfortably lift a 75 - 80cm jew (when waves weren't about to break on my head) and the new one must also be able to do this. Average lure weight will be 60-90g but the ability to dead lift is more important. I don't want the traditional Wilson surf rod thickness in the butt end if I can get away with it as it makes it uncomfortable to spin for long periods. I'm happy to attempt a build if I can find a blank that is not too expensive but fits the bill. It doesn't need to be a pretty rod, just a workhorse. Suggestions?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Can't help you with a rod suggestion Jon - but I need to know whether you landed the fish or not ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Nope lost it and the top half of my rod. I was not happy, it was a nice fish. A bloke on the wall loaned me a rod to continue fishing on the proviso I gave him a fish. I obliged with a schoolie around 75cm about 30min later. Of the 10 I hooked, i landed 4. I can't complain at all really. It was a great morning.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Doh! But as you say, any morning when you hook 10 (!) jewies has to count as a pretty good morning!

I had the same thing with a snapped rod + lost top half while drummer fishing last year. It was frustrating watching it bob around in the wash before eventually disappearing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

At the right time of year, on the right tides it's easy to catch them if you know where and how. Then have a little faith in your technique and they just seem to line up. We've had a fair bit of rain up here the last week and the rivers are running chocolate. It gets soooo exciting. You can see them chopping on the surface and chasing mullet round with a bow wave.

But it only conspired to make me feel even more useless standing on the rock with half a rod in my hand jibbering at the sea. I didn't really know what to do. The tide had only just turned and the fishing was going to be good for several hours yet. I was saved by this bloke on the wall. I'd never met him before but had started chatting to him when i arrived. Pointing stuff out to him and trying to get him to see the water as i saw it. He saved my trip. Great bloke. Don't even know his name.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=7449

I've got the full Graphite one, but thats $180 so the Composite might be better; if thats still to expensive you could get the Glass version; not sure about the weight of one of those though. I'm fairly happy with mine, the blank is probably about 3cm thick at the start of the foregrip.


----------

